# Repetidora vhf con yaesu FT-2900 R/E



## julioleonel (Abr 28, 2013)

Buenas, necesito montar una repetidora de VHF, tengo dos bases Yaesu FT-2900 R/E nuevas y probablemente lo haga con 1 antena Ringo y/o de fibra de carbono y con duplexor.  el tema es que no se bien como montarla, tengo algo de experiencia en electrónica y fabricacion de circuitos pero no tanta....

encontré este diagrama que puede solucionar mi problema, quería saber que opinan y si servirá en base a la experiencia de ustedes. Muchas Gracias


----------



## ricbevi (Abr 29, 2013)

julioleonel dijo:


> Buenas, necesito montar una repetidora de VHF, tengo dos bases Yaesu FT-2900 R/E nuevas y probablemente lo haga con 1 antena Ringo y/o de fibra de carbono y con duplexor.  el tema es que no se bien como montarla, tengo algo de experiencia en electrónica y fabricacion de circuitos pero no tanta....
> 
> encontré este diagrama que puede solucionar mi problema, quería saber que opinan y si servirá en base a la experiencia de ustedes. Muchas Gracias
> 
> http://www.proyectoelectronico.com/vhf/imagenes/back-to-back-diagrama.png



Hola..el sistema de conmutación no es le problema...con cualquiera que realices de los miles que hay trabajándolo un poco lo adaptaras, el real problema son los equipos que no son aptos para realizar dicha tarea(al menos con eficiencia).
Debes buscar equipos selectivos mas que sensibles(de preferencia antiguos) y de poca potencia de salida(con 25W sobra preferentemente sin módulos de PA a la salida) ya que el problema siempre fue el de que la repetidora escuche a la estación movil/portatil en buenas condiciones para así repetir la señal eficientemente.

Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## miguelus (Abr 29, 2013)

Buenas tardes julioleonel

Ese equipo que mencionas funciona en la banda de 144 a 146Mhz (lo puedes abrir de banda)

Esas frecuencias corresponden a la banda de Radio Aficionados de Dos Metros.

Si piensas hacer un Repetidor en esa banda tienes que tener en cuenta las siguientes consideraciones....

La separación de frecuencias entre la entrada y la salida, en la Banda de Dos Metros, tiene que ser de 600Khz, al menos en España, y supongo que en el resto del mundo será lo mismo.

Al ser la separación tan pequeña (600Khz) no será suficiente con un Duplexor, los Duplexores se emplean cuando la separación entre las frecuencias de TX y RX son de 4 Mhz o más

Con separaciones de frecuencia tan pequeñas, lo más lógico es emplear dos Antenas, una para el RX y otra para el TX.

Estas Antenas se montan en una torre, la de TX se montará lo más alta posible y la de RX siempre por debajo de la de TX, la separación entre Antenas será de al menos cuatro Metros y siempre en el mismo plano Vertical.

En el Receptor montaremos un par de Cavidades Resonantes, este es siempre el "Handicap" de este tipo de Repetidores ya que si no conseguimos una buena aislación entre el TX y el RX, ese Repetidor será algo inviable.
Por desgracia la Cavidades Resonantes no son precisamente baratas, las tendremos que ajustar con un Generador de RF

Aunque parezca al extraño, nuestro repetidor mejorará si en la entrada del Receptor ponemos un Atenuador de 3 0 6dB, esto habría que valorarlo en el emplazamiento, necesitaremos un Generador de RF, una Híbrida y un medidor de  Señal/Ruido y dependiendo del "Ruido Ambiente" del emplazamiento tomaremos la decisión.

En cuanto a la potencia de salida hay que valorar el emplazamiento ya que seguramente no es necesario utiliza mucha potencia, normalmente 25Vatios es suficiente.

Luego viene el tema de la Lógica que controla el Repetidor pero supongo que esta ya lo tienes resuelto.

Sal U2


----------

